# PLEASE HELP! My betta looks like hes dying!



## YoursTruly (Oct 17, 2009)

So I've had my fish since march and he's been great and happy, until I moved.
Just before I moved my mother was taking care of him for about 2 weeks. I found out later that she was feeding him WAY too much. But he seemed fine for about a month after.
About 2 weeks ago I noticed his belly was big and round, so I checked some sources and found that it was constipation. So I fed him very little and have fed him about 2 pees. 
I noticed that last night he was just at the bottom of the tank not really responding to me, or swimming up to eat.
Now hes at the bottom of the tank not being able to move, and when I finally got him to move he flipped upside down and cant get back up!

Right now I'm just about to head out to get him a heater, and then I'm going to clean out his tank and place him in a smaller tank. Is this a good idea??


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Peas can damage their digestive tract. I would avoid giving anymore.
As far as constipation, I would fast him for a few days and then give him a little daphnia.

I don't know what the problem could be with him flipping upside down. That is bizarre. I wouldn't worry too much about moving him to something small unless you plan to medicated him. I would suggest lowering the water level so he can come up for air.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Whoo that was a lot of peas! Everyone has their own stance on peas -I don't think they can damage the digestive tract unless they are fed way too often- but you want to feed them about half a pea.

How big is his bowl/tank?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

maybe the swimming upside down was caused by swim bladder disorder. which is caused by overfeeding


----------

